# Suggestions/ideas on aquascaping 3' deep tank



## JNJSAD (Nov 17, 2006)

I will be getting one of the new Perfecto Deep Dimensions 300 gallon tank that is 6' long, 3' deep, and 27" tall. My deepest tank to date is my 125 which I think is 18". So - anyone have some suggestions on how I should aquascape this bad boy? I plan to stock with 11 Moba Fronts and 5 WC fire fin Comps. with about 4-5 synos.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

For a deep tank like that I would not hold back and get a nice 3d backround. I would also buy the rock modules they sell that match the backround and really make it look like an exibit at the zoo or public aquarium. Good luck and definitely post pics!!!!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm going to refer you to another forum in which I saw some amazing aquascaping that I think show what I would want to do in there.

If I attempt to explain its all going to get muddled, and a pictures worth a thousand words. and theres a few pictures there

here


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

*PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn*

Whoa!!! That is a beautiful tank!!! That guys whole setup is top notch, the filter,the lighting, the fish room and the rock modules look incredible.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

That is niceâ€¦

Where might a person find nice 3D backgrounds, and modulesâ€¦

.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

CICHLUDED said:


> That is niceâ€¦
> 
> Where might a person find nice 3D backgrounds, and modulesâ€¦
> 
> .


http://www.aquariumhabitats.com/index.html


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

the ones in that tank were Back To Nature modules. so pricey. but have to admit, it looks fantastic.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks....

Im sure my fish won't mind a plain black background for a while....


----------



## balachel (May 24, 2008)

where did you go to get that monster?


----------



## JNJSAD (Nov 17, 2006)

Perfecto/Marineland has them on sale this month. Saved about $400. Got it at my local LFS. Been watching them for a while. Got mine with starphire glass, corner overflows, black silicone - I go pick it up tomorrow. I'm still rushing to get this stand built. This sucker is crazer strong. I'll be posting pictures of the stand build as well as progress on the built in wall part.


----------

